# Qt unter Visual Studio .NET 2003 richtig einbinden



## Guadalajara (10. August 2006)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe zufällig in diesem Forum genau das gefunden was ich gesucht habe:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/248592-windows-linux-pixel-abfragen.html

Nun habe ich mir die QT-Bibliotheken heruntergeladen und entpackt. Die Umgebungsvariable PATH habe ich auf .....\bin gesetzt so wie im Installation-Guide beschrieben.

ABer wenn ich das Beispielprogramm ausführen will, genügt es ja nicht den Ordner Qt und die darin enthaltenen Header zu kopieren. Kann ich irgendeine Umgebungsvariable setzten, damit er mir automatich die benötigten Dateien findet, oder muss ich in irgendeinem Unterverzeichnis meine Beispiele erstellen?

Ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe,
Gruß Peter


----------



## Guadalajara (10. August 2006)

Sorry, habe den Link vergessen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/248592-windows-linux-pixel-abfragen.html

lg peter


----------



## Thomas Kuse (11. August 2006)

Zum einen ist ein VS.NET Plugin bei Qt dabei, zum anderen ist im Qt-Verzeichnis eine Installations-Anleitung und zu letzt gibts auf der Homepage viele Informationen darüber.

http://www.trolltech.com/developer/faqs/Qt/installation


----------

